# Sanctioned Obedience Matches



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

In Canada a sanction match is run under the exact same rules as a trial--no training in the ring, food, encouragement etc. There are no A/B's in sanction matches. You are scored on the same score sheet that would be used in a trial, and the person judging is usually a certified judge or someone who has almost qualified. The specifics are in the CKC rule book--they would probably be in the AKC obedience rules too.
A lot of people don't like sanction matches because they can't correct in the ring. I like to use them to "test" before trials.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Just going on memory here....A is pretty much run just like a trial. B you are allowed verbal corrections. I believe it also states that a judge may decide to let you redo an exercise in B.

I pretty much steer clear of sanctioned matches. I want more flexibility.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hmmm.... yeah, that's about what I was thinking... and it's also why I don't do sanctioned matches. I want the flexibility and have no need to do an entire ring performance and not have it count! When I go to a match, I generally have a couple things I want to work on. Bummer. There's one on this one weekend I happen to have off. Oh well. Maybe I'll go and train around the edges.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

in AKC there are sanctioned A, B, AND C matches. I know this only because the past weekend there was a sanctioned C match. 
Sanctioned A matches are run just like a regular show with the same rules about food, collars, training in the ring, etc. 
Sanctioned B matches are a bit more casual, and it's up to the sponsoring club to specify what will and will not be allowed.
I haven't got a clue what a sanctioned C match is, except that I think it always accompanies a regulation show.
In all sanctioned matches, there are rules about dogs already having a CDX and or UD not being able to compete for prizes, which have to be awarded in a sanctioned A match, and can be if the sponsoring club chooses to in a sanctioned B match.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It really depends on the club. It might be worth asking about it either in advance or when you get there. Sometimes the judge will just let you "NQ" right away and then pretty much do your own thing, as long as you are not extreme.




FlyingQuizini said:


> Hmmm.... yeah, that's about what I was thinking... and it's also why I don't do sanctioned matches. I want the flexibility and have no need to do an entire ring performance and not have it count! When I go to a match, I generally have a couple things I want to work on. Bummer. There's one on this one weekend I happen to have off. Oh well. Maybe I'll go and train around the edges.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The flier just says Sanctioned Obedience Match - doesn't even say what kind! I'll have to investigate. I think I heard that the judge is someone I know of from another obedience Club, so maybe I'll email and ask her directly.

I mostly want to work ring entances, as that's where Quiz is silly and maybe groups depending on what other dogs are there.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

C match is pretty much the same thing as a "fun match" or "show and go." No scoring. But usually if a club is giving a C match they would be sure to make that clear to the exhibitors, instead of just refering to it as a sanctioned match. 

You can always talk to the judge ahead of time and see what they will or won't allow.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wait--so can you correct with a C match? What is allowable? There is a match coming up and I am debating about entering Scout but if there is no training then it would not be worth it since she is still green.

Great topic to bring up!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh wait, found it on the entry form for the Plan C match

"This match is an excellent opportunity to work/play your dog through the
exercises AND to tell the judge what you want to do in the ring!
-Dogs are not limited by title to which class they may enter.
-No scoring or evaluation unless requested.
-Training aids such as treats or toys may be taken into the ring.
-Corrections are allowed but shall be limited to verbal corrections or
gentle guiding of the dog.
-Exhibitor may enter a class more than once, but any 2nd runthrough
shall be delayed until all first run-throughs are completed.
-Sits and downs will be performed in a ring separate from the
individual exercises.
-No ribbons, placements or trophies shall be awarded.
-Additional run-throughs of same class $3.00 each day of match."


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I went to a sanctioned GR match 2 weeks ago at Gabrielino. The club pretty much decided to "relax" the rules and allowed food, toy, training aides and whatever. Those that wanted to could go for a score to determine placements.


----------

